# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  help me guys , will fin loss its power ?

## coolforyou

hi guys ,

I am taking fin for 8 months , but i am afraid whether fin will loss its power as the days goes , and has lot of side effects , so planning to switch from "fin" to "duras" .

so first thing is ,

1. is my idea is good idea ?
2. can i take fin for three days and duras for four days and slowly switch to duras fully ?
3. is there any one here really got good result from "duras" ?


please help me guys ...thanks in advance

----------


## 8868alex

Hi

In the first instance, I would speak to a reputable doctor who will advise you based on your specific situation. However, I do have a few thoughts. Firstly, whilst you do not say whether or not you have positive results from Propecia, I'm assuming you have. 8 months is a very short time to have been on the drug. It takes 6 months to start seeing positive changes and it can take up to two years for it to show it's full potential. Don't forget that Dutasteride can only be prescribed off label and that the incidence of side effects will be more common as it has not been approved as a hair loss treatment yet. I would strongly advise that you revise your plan. Dutasteride should be a last resort and even then should only be considered in certain circumstances. Why would you want to change things if you are already responding well? Don't forget that you also have minoxidil, laser therapy, PRP and now Acell on the horizon. People will have vastly differing opinions on the above which are generally seen as adjunct therapies. I return to my initial point, see a doctor. Don't look for prescribing advice on a forum. Many (like myself) will offer what they consider to be positive advice, but I would box clever and get a proffessional assessment. 

Good luck, I'm sure you will be fine.

----------


## UK_

I would speak to a doctor about this, if you are experiencing sides on Fin then Duras is many more times potent than Fin.

----------


## coolforyou

> Hi
> 
> In the first instance, I would speak to a reputable doctor who will advise you based on your specific situation. However, I do have a few thoughts. Firstly, whilst you do not say whether or not you have positive results from Propecia, I'm assuming you have. 8 months is a very short time to have been on the drug. It takes 6 months to start seeing positive changes and it can take up to two years for it to show it's full potential. Don't forget that Dutasteride can only be prescribed off label and that the incidence of side effects will be more common as it has not been approved as a hair loss treatment yet. I would strongly advise that you revise your plan. Dutasteride should be a last resort and even then should only be considered in certain circumstances. Why would you want to change things if you are already responding well? Don't forget that you also have minoxidil, laser therapy, PRP and now Acell on the horizon. People will have vastly differing opinions on the above which are generally seen as adjunct therapies. I return to my initial point, see a doctor. Don't look for prescribing advice on a forum. Many (like myself) will offer what they consider to be positive advice, but I would box clever and get a proffessional assessment. 
> 
> Good luck, I'm sure you will be fine.


 



> I would speak to a doctor about this, if you are experiencing sides on Fin then Duras is many more times potent than Fin.


 
Thank you very much for you kindful and immediate reply 8868alex and UK, 

     Sorry that i didn't mention whether fin  worked for me or not?  . 

By grace of god Jesus Christ, Fin really does worked for me , now i got full head hair , but affected hairs in the front and in the crown are thinner than the hairs that are in the sides , but still shredding is very less by grace of god . 

Actually , i am staying in a city  where Doctors still not  aware of  DHT factor and male pattern baldness . I went to the best doctors in my city , they have just suggested many tablets and many creams ,sampoo , i used it for 9 months , but no use . And i prayed my god Jesus Christ and god made me to understand the real factor of baldness , so i started taking generic fin , within three months it self i got good  benefit , and my hair stopped falling and regrowth started , absolutely it is because of god jesus christ , because as per the research , fin will give synergistic effect only after a year that too along with MINOX , But i am not applying minox .  

 After taking fin , i  faced   "Erectile dysfunction(ED)"  . And till now i am facing Erectile dysfunction(ED) , but slowly ED is getting reduced , and again my Erection is becoming normal ,so i am afraid whether fin is loosing its effectiveness .

that is why i am trying to switch from  "Fin" to "Dutas"  . or planing to take "fin" for three days and "dutas" for four days , 

so please advice me guys ...... i am in confused state

----------


## 8868alex

Hi

If I read you correctly, are you saying that as you have had a reduction in the side effects, you are assuming that the potency / effectiveness of the drug is also diminishing?

Whilst I am at best an educated layman, I feel confident in saying that this is not the case. It is very typical for any side effects to wear off once your body acquaints itself with the drug. If I were you, I would sit back and see how you are at 1 year of usage. From what you say, you are a good responder and you are resolving any side effect issue. Mate, that is a result!!!

It is sometimes hard to believe that the outcome will be positive, I know this myself, but you seem to be right on track. Don't stress too much, just keep on doing waht you are doing. I'm from the UK where in terms of doctors, we have Bessam Farjo, or Feriduni in Belgium. You guys have 45+ doctors to choose from. I don't know where the nearest one to Detroit would be, put in Michagan.. Try Dr Tessler or look at this map...

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/newrepl...uote=1&p=31236

Seek out the experts. I'm sure they will put your mind at ease!!!

----------


## coolforyou

> Hi
> 
> If I read you correctly, are you saying that as you have had a reduction in the side effects, you are assuming that the potency / effectiveness of the drug is also diminishing?
> 
> Whilst I am at best an educated layman, I feel confident in saying that this is not the case. It is very typical for any side effects to wear off once your body acquaints itself with the drug. If I were you, I would sit back and see how you are at 1 year of usage. From what you say, you are a good responder and you are resolving any side effect issue. Mate, that is a result!!!
> 
> It is sometimes hard to believe that the outcome will be positive, I know this myself, but you seem to be right on track. Don't stress too much, just keep on doing waht you are doing. I'm from the UK where in terms of doctors, we have Bessam Farjo, or Feriduni in Belgium. You guys have 45+ doctors to choose from. I don't know where the nearest one to Detroit would be, put in Michagan.. Try Dr Tessler or look at this map...
> 
> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/newrepl...uote=1&p=31236
> ...


 
Thank you very much for your kind and  caring replying  , may god bless you .

    Yes mate , i am afraid that reduction in side effect is because of reduction in effectiveness  of "fin" . 

 Any way i won't switch to "dutas" now , as you said i will sit back and watch for 1 year .  but i am constantly hearing from others saying that fin worked well only for five year and after that lead back to baldness  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  . 

So i am afraid about the future , Since sudden switching from "fin" to "dutas" will lead to more shedding , i am planning to make my body adapt to "dutas" in precaution just by taking "dutas" for 2 days and "fin" for remaining 5 days . .

1. so , at least after 1 year shall i  take "dutas" for 2 days and "fin" for remaining days of the week  ? will that really work ? have any one tried like this and got synergistic effect ?

----------


## 8868alex

I think everyone who uses Propecia / Finasteride has the worry that it will lose it's effect as the years go by. Yes, you will read about this in the forums and yes, there are those who will find that results taper off to some extent. However, you need to stay positive for several reasons:

1. There are several people who have used Propecia since it came out and 
    have still maintained (check out Spex, top bloke and highly respected) the 
    benefits.

2. Even if you do lose some of the potency, it is a myth that the body gets 
    used to Propecia. What can happen is that your genes may counteract 
    the effects of the drug. Worst case scenario it will slow it down, 
    you must remember that numerous leading experts including Dr Bauman 
    agree that you have over a 75% chance of being better off in 5 years on 
    the drug. What is more, with continued usage, the data shows that the 
    gap between where you would have been (without usage) and where you 
    actually are (whilst using) will continue to get further apart. Assuming it 
    worked for you, YOU WILL NOT GO BALD IN FIVE YEARS ON THE DRUG!

3. Even if you were unlucky and start to see some decline, you can always 
    look at adding another therapy like Minoxidil / Laser therapy / Prp to help 
    give you the edge back. I personally use Laser therapy and Minoxidil as 
    well. However, keep off these until you need a boost. Chances are 
    Propecia will be enough to keep you steady for at least the forseeable 
    future. 

4. Within 5-10 years something will most likley replace Propecia as the gold 
    standard. Histogen, Aderans, Follica..... It's on it's way.

----------


## coolforyou

> I think everyone who uses Propecia / Finasteride has the worry that it will lose it's effect as the years go by. Yes, you will read about this in the forums and yes, there are those who will find that results taper off to some extent. However, you need to stay positive for several reasons:
> 
> 1. There are several people who have used Propecia since it came out and 
>     have still maintained (check out Spex, top bloke and highly respected) the 
>     benefits.
> 
> 2. Even if you do lose some of the potency, it is a myth that the body gets 
>     used to Propecia. What can happen is that your genes may counteract 
>     the effects of the drug. Worst case scenario it will slow it down, 
> ...


 
Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooow you are so amazing , kind and caring ext . Thank you very much . may god bless you abundantly 8868alex mate .  :Smile:  

sure i will not take "dutas" , I will continue taking "Fin " with full belief on my god Jesus Christ .

Thank you very much for your awesome confidence mate . 

if "fin" remains effective even after 10 years that 's more than enough for me .



```
Within 5-10 years something will most likley replace Propecia as the gold 
    standard. Histogen, Aderans, Follica..... It's on it's way.
```

 what are all the above medicines mate ? are they invented for baldness ? i haven't heard this before , can you please tell me about this ,just for information mate ....thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## 8868alex

No probs mate. Happy to help. Those are names of pharmaceutical companies that are investing in new Hair loss therapies. Check out the archives on the Bald Truth or just Google them individually to get some info. Again, I am just a layman but I think that Histogen's HSC (Hair Stimulating Complex) is the one to watch. Go look up Dr Gail Naughton or Dr Craig Ziering and find their audio interviews with Spencer. It will make you feel a bit more optimistic. At the risk of repeating myself please go see a quality doctor. Perhaps do some online research before as well. 

Best of luck!!

----------


## coolforyou

> No probs mate. Happy to help. Those are names of pharmaceutical companies that are investing in new Hair loss therapies. Check out the archives on the Bald Truth or just Google them individually to get some info. Again, I am just a layman but I think that Histogen's HSC (Hair Stimulating Complex) is the one to watch. Go look up Dr Gail Naughton or Dr Craig Ziering and find their audio interviews with Spencer. It will make you feel a bit more optimistic. At the risk of repeating myself please go see a quality doctor. Perhaps do some online research before as well. 
> 
> Best of luck!!


 Thank you very much mate for your wonderful help , 

         Sure i will search about these pharmaceutical companies in individual and will get information . 



```
At the risk of repeating myself please go see a quality doctor. Perhaps do some online research before as well.
```

 I am not the richest boy to spend money to come to UK and get a quality Doctor , i am still a student . But by god grace in future i will earn more money and then i will visit UK for quality doctor mate .... Any way thanks for your wonderful care  :Smile:

----------


## coolforyou

dear admin , 

 Ban the above guy(SanyekSJ) , he is spamming our forum .... thank you

----------


## TheDude

Hay guys

I was wondering if i could chip in here.. i have been on propecia for 5 years and the effects are seriously waning..

It has definetly kept my hair in the state it is today which is a relief but once again i find myself looking down the barrel (metaphorically) 

I was wondering if you guys (alex) had any ideas of what i could do to alleviate the problem..

im using propecia in combination with minox and upped my intial propecia dose to 1.5 when i started seeing the right temple receeding (dnt really know if thats helped) 

The progression has been quiet dramatic.. in one and a half years i've seen dramatic thinning.. im too scarred of going on dust and so too me, it seems that my only option is to face my fears and start shaving my head..

any info would really be appreciated..

----------


## coolforyou

> Hay guys
> 
> I was wondering if i could chip in here.. i have been on propecia for 5 years and the effects are seriously waning..
> 
> It has definetly kept my hair in the state it is today which is a relief but once again i find myself looking down the barrel (metaphorically) 
> 
> I was wondering if you guys (alex) had any ideas of what i could do to alleviate the problem..
> 
> im using propecia in combination with minox and upped my intial propecia dose to 1.5 when i started seeing the right temple receeding (dnt really know if thats helped) 
> ...


 Trust in god and Increase your dose mate , i mean take 2.5 mg per day and see how it works .... thank you .  :Smile:

----------


## 8868alex

The Dude: -

Hi, difficult one to call this. From what you say, the waning effect of the drug is evident in the hairline? When you say you are seeing a shed, is there anything that you have changed in your life that could contribute to this? Again, I would seek out a good IAHRS Doctor and go from there. Yes you could look at increasing your dosage, but let an expert assess this. At this point, you could try incorporating Minoxidil. I used to use the 5% liquid which was a real pain and seemed to interrupt my day. Plus, I had major irratation which could get quite bad. I'm happy to say that since I've now switched to the 5% foam (on the advice of Spex), all this has gone away. The foam is very easy to apply and actually feels good in that it could almost be seen as a styling tool (think of hair mousse!). So you have Minoxidil as one option. Secondly, you have laser therapy. Very controversial and I don't want to push this as it is not as well respected. However, I have a Hairmax Lasercomb and I genuinelly believe it has some benefit in regards to hair rentention. I don't suggest going out and buying out one immediately as you have to weigh up the pro's and con's of introducing any new therapy. Check out the list of IAHRS and go to their websites. If you look at the non surgical treatmens sections, there are many doctors who (cautiously) suggest using laser treatment (Bauman, Charles, Ziering, Reece and even Shapiro among others). Like I said, it's an option to consider. If you are going to introduce a new therapy, try and do so in a controlled manner so that you can assess the benefit of each on an individual basis. 

All that aside, with regards to the hairline, you may have to accept a slow advancement of reccession, at least until a new therapy emerges (which will happen at some point in the forseeable) as generally it is the hardest area to treat non-surgically. I should note that Minoxidil alone kept me at a Norwood 3 (ish) for over ten years. Whilst I'm not as "plentiful" as I was then, I'm still a 3 now even before I started Propecia. Don't think that any deteoriation will mean an inevitable fast decline. 

If you see a doctor, maybe they can discuss PRP with you. I'm unsure whether or not ACELL is a standalone treatment or simply an adjunct to surgery. 

Bottom line, if you are noticing a little waning at the temples on Propecia alone after 5 years, I would'nt panic. Look into my suggestions and stay positive as there are options.

----------


## 8868alex

The Dude

Just re-read your post. Sorry, did'nt notice that you were using Minoxidil as well!.. Hopefully there is still some info of use in there.

----------


## coolforyou

> The Dude: -
> 
> Hi, difficult one to call this. From what you say, the waning effect of the drug is evident in the hairline? When you say you are seeing a shed, is there anything that you have changed in your life that could contribute to this? Again, I would seek out a good IAHRS Doctor and go from there. Yes you could look at increasing your dosage, but let an expert assess this. At this point, you could try incorporating Minoxidil. I used to use the 5% liquid which was a real pain and seemed to interrupt my day. Plus, I had major irratation which could get quite bad. I'm happy to say that since I've now switched to the 5% foam (on the advice of Spex), all this has gone away. The foam is very easy to apply and actually feels good in that it could almost be seen as a styling tool (think of hair mousse!). So you have Minoxidil as one option. Secondly, you have laser therapy. Very controversial and I don't want to push this as it is not as well respected. However, I have a Hairmax Lasercomb and I genuinelly believe it has some benefit in regards to hair rentention. I don't suggest going out and buying out one immediately as you have to weigh up the pro's and con's of introducing any new therapy. Check out the list of IAHRS and go to their websites. If you look at the non surgical treatmens sections, there are many doctors who (cautiously) suggest using laser treatment (Bauman, Charles, Ziering, Reece and even Shapiro among others). Like I said, it's an option to consider. If you are going to introduce a new therapy, try and do so in a controlled manner so that you can assess the benefit of each on an individual basis. 
> 
> All that aside, with regards to the hairline, you may have to accept a slow advancement of reccession, at least until a new therapy emerges (which will happen at some point in the forseeable) as generally it is the hardest area to treat non-surgically. I should note that Minoxidil alone kept me at a Norwood 3 (ish) for over ten years. Whilst I'm not as "plentiful" as I was then, I'm still a 3 now even before I started Propecia. Don't think that any deteoriation will mean an inevitable fast decline. 
> 
> If you see a doctor, maybe they can discuss PRP with you. I'm unsure whether or not ACELL is a standalone treatment or simply an adjunct to surgery. 
> 
> Bottom line, if you are noticing a little waning at the temples on Propecia alone after 5 years, I would'nt panic. Look into my suggestions and stay positive as there are options.


 
8868alex, 

 mate , one upon a time i used MINOXIDIL ,but as you said it was irritating and created scalp inflammation and i am still suffering from scalp inflammation . 

Can you please suggest me any medicine like MINOXIDIL which gives the good benefits in regrowth and reduces the scalp inflammation as well ....thanks in advance mate  :Smile:

----------


## 8868alex

I would give the Rogaine foam a go. It is very differant to the normal minoxidil. I have to say that any side effects I got with regards to discomfort have completely gone away. I think it is because the foam does'nt contain alcohol (which causes the discomfort). My advice would be to try this as an adjunct therapy and see how you get on first.

Good luck

----------


## TheDude

Hay 8868alex thanks alot for the reply..

Yeah the thinning is evident in the hairline.. Where i live there's not much information on MPB or any doctors that specifically deal with it..

I use 9% minox twice a day.. i decided that it was causing rather than helping my hairloss so i started using it once a day.. this maybe the cause of the dramatic loss in the right temple but in all honesty i started losing ground there before i decided to use it once a day..

Since then ive started applying it three to four times a day since someone else on another site said this had dramatic effects for him.. been doing this for the past month or so..

Im not to keen on increasing the dosage of propecia for sides and cost reasons but i may have to.. but yeah there are therapy's on the horizon, i just think i may have lost too much ground by then..

I have another question.. do you think that propecia may contribute to ageing.. ive just started noticing that may face seems to carry more signs of ageing than my friends who are the same age but then again this could be for a number of reasons..

But thank for the info, its much appreciated

----------


## 8868alex

The Dude - 

Hi

1. Don't take Minoxidil and more than twice per day (usually 2x 1ml). I appreciate that people may modify the directions on occasion (as have I in the past) but there is a greater chance of side effects, it is not proven more effective and will work out more expensive. I assume you are from the States? if not I would try and search out a good doctor anyway. You may have to dig hard in certain locations and do your research but it is better than taking advice from guys who self medicate on forums, even if they are genuine. 

2. There is no evidence that Propecia would cause the aging effects that you mention. We all age at differant rates so don't compare yourself to your friends too much. If it helps, this is my regime:

1mg Finasteride daily (I use generic Finpecia from a reliable source)

2 x ml Rogaine Foam per day

Nizoral Shampoo (x 3 washes per week).

Hairmax Lasercomb (x3 15-20 applications per week).

I'm doing well with all of the above. Get some advice from a proper source, work out a treatment plan that works for you and stick to it. Only look to change it if you are unhappy with losng ground etc.

----------


## TheDude

Hay 8868alex

You may be right, i think minox twice a day is enough.. i live in South Africa, so no such thing here..

i just re-surveyed by hair and i have to say its pretty bad, i think i may be losing ground week by week never mind month by month.. my right temple region has expanded dramatically wish my eyes were lying..

I have a family history of baldness so i think its quiet an aggressive form.. propecia and minox have given me a few more years but i think its inevitable coming to an end until some new treatment comes to the forefront.. (oh i also use nizoral every second day for the past 4 months.. cant say its done much though)

The f'd up thing is, when i start shaving my head my right temple loss is going to be dramatically evident as opposed to the lose im experiencing on other parts of my head.. its so dam depressing.. i wish MPB was a person that you could throw a couple of swings at (blame game).. haha..

shit, really sux but thanks again for the help

----------


## coolforyou

> I would give the Rogaine foam a go. It is very differant to the normal minoxidil. I have to say that any side effects I got with regards to discomfort have completely gone away. I think it is because the foam does'nt contain alcohol (which causes the discomfort). My advice would be to try this as an adjunct therapy and see how you get on first.
> 
> Good luck


 
Thanks a lot for your polite and awesome help mate , 

       Can you please give me  Genuine link (URL) for  buying  rogain foam in  cheapest rate ? and please tell me how many times i have to apply this foam per day ?  :Frown:  , since i am not aware of rogain foam , please help me mate .

@TheDude , 

     Sorry buddy , to tell this , if a human being is using  more alcohol or smoking ,  then it will ultimately lead to give aged look . This is scientifically true . 

other than that , i haven't heard any complaint like this and even the FDA didn't mentioned any thing about this side effect   :Smile:  ..ALL THE BEST

----------


## coolforyou

> Hay 8868alex
> 
> You may be right, i think minox twice a day is enough.. i live in South Africa, so no such thing here..
> 
> i just re-surveyed by hair and i have to say its pretty bad, i think i may be losing ground week by week never mind month by month.. my right temple region has expanded dramatically wish my eyes were lying..
> 
> I have a family history of baldness so i think its quiet an aggressive form.. propecia and minox have given me a few more years but i think its inevitable coming to an end until some new treatment comes to the forefront.. (oh i also use nizoral every second day for the past 4 months.. cant say its done much though)
> 
> The f'd up thing is, when i start shaving my head my right temple loss is going to be dramatically evident as opposed to the lose im experiencing on other parts of my head.. its so dam depressing.. i wish MPB was a person that you could throw a couple of swings at (blame game).. haha..
> ...


 @TheDude,

     Why can't you give a try on Hairmax lasercomb along with "FIN"

----------


## 8868alex

The Dude - 

Hi

Well I get mine from here (link below). It was suggested by Spex (who is a very knowledgeable and decent guy on the forums).

http://www.minoxidil-direct.co.uk/Rogaine_Foam.htm


Apply twice at day, about 12 hours apart if you can. It says to fill half a cap (on top of the aerosol) and apply to affected areas. Make sure you part tthe hair and try to get direct contact to the scalp. It dries within seconds and is no hassle at all. You may note that you can buy the Kirkland 5% Minoxidil at £18 for a 3 month supply. I tried this and got terrible discomfort. Go with the foam and see how you get on. If I were you I would contact Spencer direct about service in South Africa. I'm sure they is someone who can help. Cool For You made a good suggestion about the Lasercomb. I want to be clear here, whilst I use this and feel that it has some benefit, there are plenty of naysayers (including good doctors) who will strongly criticise this therapy. I did my research and made my own decision. I suggest you do the same. It does sound like you are suffering with this and I hear where you are coming from. My advice is to keep researching, stick to your treatments and try and stay positive. Also check out the interviews of the achives with Dr's like Bauman, Ziering, Naughton, etc. I think people should forget about "cure" talk but remain positive about the potential for better therapies. I feel that something will happen within the next couple of years. We have now got the PRP / Acell service in the UK. None of these are guraranteed to work, but they all show some promise at least. 

Good luck

----------


## 8868alex

Cool For You - 

Sorry mate, the above reply was for you also!

----------


## coolforyou

> Cool For You - 
> 
> Sorry mate, the above reply was for you also!


 Thank you very much for your awesome informative reply mate .....  :Smile:  . 

I wonder you are upto date with all the new therapy ,keep it up man . 

I hope , in a year ,by god s grace sure there will be a working therapy cure for  MPB  :Smile:   . 

 please keep in touch mate , i thank god for your wonderful friendship .  thank you  :Smile:  . if you wish please send me your GMAIL ID to my PM , else i will send my ID to your PM and please add me to your chat list mate . thank you  :Smile:

----------


## coolforyou

@8868alex ,

one important Request , 

 I am suffering from itching on the the place where hair was affected , do you know any medicine which can give  solution for itching ?

BTW mate , what is 0.025% tretinoin?

do you know anything about 0.025% tretinoin ? will this cream give any benefits?

----------


## 8868alex

Hi

You could try the Nizoral 2% shampoo. I use it and I hear that it is good for this.

----------


## coolforyou

> Hi
> 
> You could try the Nizoral 2% shampoo. I use it and I hear that it is good for this.


 
mate , 

  I am using Nizoral 2% for 8 months along with fin , but no improvement in itching mate  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  . can other suggestion please ..... ?

----------


## TheDude

Hay guys just want to say thanks of the help..

much appreciated

----------


## 8868alex

Right, ok then. In that case, perhaps check with a Dermatologist. Maybe they can check for other issues (fungal infection, etc). It's a long shot but I find personally that the laser comb helps with this. One theory states that the itching comes from raised dht level affecting the follicle. It's a bit beyond me to be honest. I think either a Dr or a Derm would advise you better. I'm not sure if trying other shampoos (Menthol Head & Shoulders maybe?) could help?

----------


## coolforyou

> Right, ok then. In that case, perhaps check with a Dermatologist. Maybe they can check for other issues (fungal infection, etc). It's a long shot but I find personally that the laser comb helps with this. One theory states that the itching comes from raised dht level affecting the follicle. It's a bit beyond me to be honest. I think either a Dr or a Derm would advise you better. I'm not sure if trying other shampoos (Menthol Head & Shoulders maybe?) could help?


 
Actually , the itching cause only because of raised dht level affecting my follicle , because the itching is only on the affected area i.e., from front till crown , no itching in the sides  :Frown:  ...... 

will resveratrol and curcumin  give solution for my itching ? can you please do some good research on it and tell me ..please . this is my humble request ...thanks in advance





> Hay guys just want to say thanks of the help..
> 
> much appreciated


 you are welcome dude , ALL THE VERY BEST  :Smile:

----------


## 8868alex

Hi

I've never even heard of those. I think you probably know more about it than me. Check with a doctor or derm I reckon!

----------


## crowningglory

> Actually , the itching cause only because of raised dht level affecting my follicle , because the itching is only on the affected area i.e., from front till crown , no itching in the sides  ...... 
> 
> will resveratrol and curcumin  give solution for my itching ? can you please do some good research on it and tell me ..please . this is my humble request ...thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are welcome dude , ALL THE VERY BEST


 I have switched from finasteride/dutasteride a long time ago. Man, just think about the sides and it surely isn't worth it. This stuff interfers with your hormons and potentially can result in irreversible sexual disfunction. There is documented science about those sides. Further efficacy is highly questionable anyway: the commercial interest of the big pharma can make everything look "efficient". They poor in millions on marketing/brain washing. I'd rather stick with minoxidil as a topical and look into some of the new natural alternatives, e.g. trx2 or another good hair vitamin. Just my firm belief/opinion. Good luck

----------


## coolforyou

> I have switched from finasteride/dutasteride a long time ago. Man, just think about the sides and it surely isn't worth it. This stuff interfers with your hormons and potentially can result in irreversible sexual disfunction. There is documented science about those sides. Further efficacy is highly questionable anyway: the commercial interest of the big pharma can make everything look "efficient". They poor in millions on marketing/brain washing. I'd rather stick with minoxidil as a topical and look into some of the new natural alternatives, e.g. trx2 or another good hair vitamin. Just my firm belief/opinion. Good luck


 Thank you for your reply crowningglory , 

    Can you please tell me your detailed list of  medication that you are taking at present ?are you fully  satisfied with your medication ?

btw have you tried trx2 ? is it worty ? because it is very new  guess





> Hi
> 
> I've never even heard of those. I think you probably know more about it than me. Check with a doctor or derm I reckon!


 Thank you mate , do we have any online doctor in our forum who can find a solution for me ?

----------

